#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-09
<ronald_> Hi is anyone here
<sam_12> hello all
<mate|27561> This is a test message!
<sokolov> hi
<sokolov> i need help with kxstudio on ub mate
<sokolov> anyone want to assist?
<sokolov> hi
<chenghoufeng> hi
<kathy> Na ihr ich bin neu auf Mate :D
<NeoNamo> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<NeoNamo> :)
<peteyy> anyone experienced crashing with mate-optimus?
<shantorn> hi i have ubuntu-mate installed on my raspi3 and i have partitioned a 1.5gb swap for it but it has to be turned on via swapon every time i reboot, is there a way to have it turn on every time it botts automatically?
<mate|58562> hello
<mate|58562> i want add widget on desktop
<mate|58562> how i can od add it?
<mate|58562> how i can add it ?
<randall> to answer shantorn's question, you gotta make a tweak to fstab if your swap partition isn't autoloading
<jaythelinuxguy_> I haven't tested this myself, but I've read that swap is an extremly bad idea on the Pi.
<randall> that may be so, but if all else fails you gotta use fstab tweak to enable one
<jaythelinuxguy_> True. I would also recommend to read about the caveats of swap on the Pi. The bus on the Pi really isn't fast enough for swap, it will be orders of magnitude slower than on a PC.
<ouroumov> Not to mention, it's flash storage :/
<jaythelinuxguy_> Right.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-10
<cyrus_> dfs
<ivan_> hah
<ivan_> hello ?
<ivan_> ll
<ivan_> HELLO
<solondutra> ola
<DougCD> Dual booted with win 10 but can't seem to get wireless Internet established.  Where do I start after filling out connection?
<DougCD> Hi Hopping
<mate|83814> русские есть?
<rdx> hi please tel to me how to change boot loader in ubuntu mate
<sergre> algun programa para imprimir caratulas de dvd
<sergre> hola a todos
<sergre> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-11
<lafleurdubien> Can anybody explain how to get files off of a corrupted LVM partition?
<lafleurdubien> Two drives, each one with a containing a single LVM partition. The system they were in previously is no longer bootable. Both drives appear to be corrupted and I'm unable to successfully mount them on another Linux box. Is there any way to get the files from it?!
<randall> lafleurdubien, it can be done, but if it wasn't lvm it would juat need a chmod, since it is lf it's more complicated
<randall> I did it once, but I had to google it
<lafleurdubien> I've been googling for a while and I can't seem to get anywhere. Do you  know what command you were using or what resource you referenced??
<hagu> Hi, there is a file called "Swapiness" on my Desktop. I think I havenÄt put it there. Is there any reason for it to be there?
<hagu> ..a plain text doc with no content
<alkisg> hagu: right click on it and see when it was created
<alkisg> Maybe you created it while playing with console commands?
<alkisg> Did you try things about swappiness previously?
<hagu> I didn't try to change swappiness on this machine (just installed ubuntu mate)
<hagu> Indeed it was created yesterday night after I set up the system
<hagu> No harm in deleting it?
<hagu> ...swappiness will be unchanged after deleting it?
<alkisg> Sure
<alkisg> system files never go into user's desktops
<nomic> Swappiness is the kernel parameter that defines how much (and how often) your Linux kernel will copy RAM contents to swap. This parameter's default va...
<nomic> something to do with swap?
<alkisg> swappiness does have to do with swap, but a user created file called "swappiness" has nothing to do with it
<alkisg> It's just an empty file in his desktop
<guest-lae8os> Hello Guys!
<guest-lae8os> Do you like Maths or Physics? You are very nice :)
<guest-lae8os> Ihr stinkt! :)+
<akuf> Wir stinken?
<hagu> thanks @alksig and @nomic
<akuf> Hi there. Do you know if there are guide books and video tutorials for Ubuntu MATE in some other language as English?
<Guest72730> good morning
<Guest72730> I'm a buntu noob trying to do stuff by breaking and mending...I need assistance with a recent"break"
<Guest72730> Anybody home?
<Guest72730> I guess not
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-12
<randall> could we please change the message of the day to something like "if you ask a question and immediatly leave,, we'll mercilessly mock you for it"? or something to that effect?
<Guest7515> Hello
<randall> o/
<raspzell> how to install java?
<raspzell> I want to init Cisco ASA 5506-X firewall from ASDM on Ubuntu Linux for RaspberryPi3
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<raspzell> tks
<raspzell> sudo tar zxvf jre-8u111-linux-i586.tar.gz
<raspzell> I use this command
<raspzell> create /usr/java/jre1.8.0_111
<alkisg> raspberries are not 586
<alkisg> they are arm
<alkisg> You downloaded the wrong file
<raspzell> oh
<raspzell> yes,it's armv7
<alkisg> if you read that web page i linked, it will download jdk-9-ea+151_linux-arm32-vfp-hflt_bin.tar.gz
<alkisg> ..which says "arm" in the name, not 586
<raspzell> ok
<raspzell> 9b140+9b140arm-1~webupd8~3   i should download this one
<alkisg> No, you should read the page...
<alkisg> It has instructions
<raspzell> oh
<raspzell> i see it
<raspzell> tks
<alkisg> np
<mate|26087> I installed mate on ubnunty yakketty, how do I start it?
<on6fv> with raps3 very slow
<raspzell> i have finished install the oracle-java9-installer
<raspzell> but when i open asa5506 firewall(192.168.1.1),i click run asdm,the site can't work
<raspzell> how to Run ASDM in Ubuntu Linux?
<lplant911> hello
<leon_> 3ds not linking with laptop ?
<hagu> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<hagu> I used to have auto-log-in. I just changed this so that I log in to every session with my password, in order to not be prompted for the keyring password and use the keyring by default with Chrome (I guess Chrome does use keyring, doesn't it?).
<hagu> So my question is: Do I have to reenter all my passwords in Chrome and Thunderbird for them to not be plain text?
<ganda> hello, im newbie in ubuntu, how to change the look of the desktop into sperti macintos?
<ganda> ping!!!
<ganda> ping!!!
<leon_> Sd card wont mount. Something to do with command line ?
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<lafleurdubien> I cannot start/stop/restart any services on my CentOS 7 box and I can't figure out why! Somebody please help! :(
<bpauser> hm
<bpauser> so i just install ubuntu mate
<Astro7467> @lafleurdubien: other than confirming you are using sudo or root acct, this IRC is not CentOS related
<lafleurdubien> I understand that this is not the place to discuss CentOS7. Does systemd work differently between ubuntu and rhel?
<DarkPsydeLord> lafleurdubien: have to pull different strings but yeah pretty much the same
<mate|55297> اه
<DarkPsydeLord> o/ mate|55297
<lafleurdubien> Just so everybody knows, if I had my way, we would have installed ubuntu, not centOS!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-13
<DougCD> locked out and need to know how to clear password
<DougCD> I'm not locked out of system but can't download anything.
<DougCD> Authentication is loaded with something I don't know.
<DougCD> Hi qdk
<DougCD> So do I need to go to another connection?
<DougCD> And do I need mike and headset?
<DougCD> Hi tori
<Astro7467> DougCD - you need to provide more info on what you are talking about.
<Astro7467> Password? Headset? Connection?
<ouroumov> DougCD, you have autologin at boot but you have forgotten your password and thus can't download any update [y/n]?
<DougCD> Okay, I just got on with 16.04.1 and I don't have any time with Ubuntu yet.   I tried to download some stuff off of Software Boutique and I was ask for a password to download.  I read that one could use password itself but it didn't work.  So what's next?
<Astro7467> the password is the same you used to login or created when you installed U-MATE - is that the password you forgotten? Per ouroumov's question?
<DougCD> Yes, when I first got on I didn't have Internet yet and got on here and listened the other day.  Now I'm on with Ubuntu instead of Win 10.
<DougCD> I got on 16.04.1 without a password just from try out.  I don't recall any password at all.
<Astro7467> Just to verify - you installed Ubuntu MATE? not running on Live USB?
<Astro7467> try this article; http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password#24024
<Astro7467> 1st answer walks you through the steps
<DougCD> I installed from a binary download to cd/dvd/rom drive
<DougCD> (iso) that is
<Astro7467> Have you installed it on your HDD or did you boot from the CD/DVD and select Live try-out mode?
<DougCD> Thank you in advance for your assistance.  I'll try it.
<DougCD> cd/dvd and just loaded it. No try out.
<Astro7467> just wanted to confirm - the link is relevant to you then - was verifying by 'load' you meant installed
<casanova> Hello everyone, from Venezuela!
<casanova> Buenas noches a todos, ¿Hay alguien que hable español?
<HoppingMadMan> A little, if you need help maybe I could ask my wife to help translate for you casanova
<casanova> thank You HoppingMadMAn
<casanova> Tengo instalado el Ubuntu Mate 16.04 de 64 bits desde hace 3 meses, y todo al principio estuvo bien!
<megazell> Hi is anyone else getting and update error with an expired key?
<HoppingMadMan> No, Megazell
<megazell> I am getting this "Err:18 http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/strycore/xUbuntu_16.04 ./ Release.gpg
<megazell>   The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1484261108
<megazell> "
<casanova> Pero dede hace algunos dias, al escender la laptop , al parecer no reconoce el mouse ni las cornetas que tengo conectadas de manera casi permanente, para que las reconozca tengo que desconectarlas (fisicamente) y volverlas a conectar
<casanova> ¿Alguna sugerencia o idea para resolver esto? Gracias
<HoppingMadMan> I am going to say megazell that has something to do with opensuse more than anything
<megazell> It's a PPA in my Ubuntu Mate install - remove the PPA?
<HoppingMadMan> Maybe try and reinstall, casanova maybe bad update broke something between patching
<megazell> Hmm - It seems to be Lutris related.
<megazell> Thanks - Going to reboot.
<casanova> Woooo! Thank You My friend, but i would not want to reinstall .. I will probe with others actions,
<casanova> Hopping than you, for your advice
<HoppingMadMan> Its ok, its just sometimes stuff breaks my wifes graphics broke today, due to a update so I had to reinstall Ubuntu parts of her OS today
<casanova> Thank You! .. Where are you from?
<HoppingMadMan> Australia but now live in México with my wife
<megazell> Thanks for the advice and help HoppingMadMan!
<HoppingMadMan> Don't worry, just best advice I can give you is keep a back up so if anything breaks you can simply role back to early version
<megazell> Got it. Never seen that error before and my searches led me to old post from Ubuntu 9.10 and 12.04
<Astro7467> megazell, do you have any custom themes installed? I recall one I had (ARC?) that came from an opensuse repository and gave this error, a little searching found it had been updated and that repository wasn't needed any more or a proper PPA had been created
<HoppingMadMan> You know that is what I was thinking to Astro7467
<megazell> Hey I do but this PPA was tied to Lutris - It's an open gaming platform.
<megazell> I installed it to test some Wine games a long time ago.
<Astro7467> megazell, if it was some time ago, could be worth uninstalling and reinstalling via software boutique - currently it doesn't fix repository changes AFAIK, but this cld be fixed in 17.04 :)
<HoppingMadMan> Good advice Astro7467
<casanova> Thank You guys! Good night!
<megazell> Yeah I removed it. I don't need it anymore so I will get to it when needed.
<Astro7467> HoppingMadMan, fellow Aussie here (Oi Oi Oi) - living in Singapore
<HoppingMadMan> I am living here because the government want give my wife a visa at the moment
<HoppingMadMan> They are being really hard on places they feel are from the third world trying to get visa into Australia so my wife and I live in this state of limbo
<randall> well, that sucks
<Astro7467> thats gotta hurt - if we decide to move back I cld hv the same issue :/ - but she is singaporean so maybe easier - tho I know MX is not a rich country, hardly thought it was 3rd world category - maybe I only saw the nice stuff when there :D
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah it dose, but Mexico has good food its cheap so we get by even though as IT tech my job is meaningless here because IT is always a after thought
<HoppingMadMan> Its its a grate place, that sadly is screwed over by its neighbor to the North
<Astro7467> ummm... don't think IT as an after thought is only a mexico thing....
<Astro7467> Mexico shld build a wall to keep them out.....
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah well, the problem being is the government are in bed with the USA, what Mexican president has not left to go live in the USA
<HoppingMadMan> After his term has ended
<HoppingMadMan> Sorry, if I am hard to follow dyslexia plus being tired... Makes for hell a time trying to understand me
<Astro7467> didn't notice - only 10:30am here
<HoppingMadMan> Its 8:35 PM here and I have been going since just a little past 8 AM
<HoppingMadMan> So what do you do in Singapore Astro7467
<Astro7467> I am now starting my own business - consulting and system builds - all focused on FOSS  - Ubuntu MATE is our default shipping OS for desktops
<Astro7467> before that I worked for MNC (who got me here) doing SAP deployment for AP & MX, then PMO, then Solution Architect until a few months ago
<Astro7467> what line of IT you into HoppingMadMan?
<HoppingMadMan> security and networking
<randall> http://bit.ly/2ij6YlJ
<Astro7467> @randall: thanks. will check out franz, I recommend mpv over vlc for stability and focus (vlc is >just viewing) and of course unity-tweak is for those unenlightened by the retrospective future of U-MATE & mate-tweak 😁
<randall> I prefer amplayer over vlc for playing dvds vlc for juat playing music while playing NWN cause for the most part, no popup notifications that kill the game session every time
<randall> smplayer
<randall> but mpv is good for one off videos on and off line
<HoppingMadMan> Speaking of media player, what is everyone using to listen to music?
<Astro7467> I listen to all my music through Plex now (so thru browser or off mobile)
<Astro7467> sick of rebuilding music library data etc after I redo a system or server or decide I want to redo my library layout/meta data (1000's of songs to deal with)
<Astro7467> Clementine looked alright tho - think it's in software boutique
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah,... My music collection is pushing 250,000 songs
<HoppingMadMan> Its painful finding a music play that can handle that type of data
<Astro7467> yep - I'm about 50% of your library size
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, tomahawk is holding up better than any other option I have come across
<Astro7467> tomahawk? eliminate my ignorance - is a app or server/streamer solution?
<HoppingMadMan> Yes and No
<HoppingMadMan> You can add you own collection but it has all the ability to at streamers and what not at your choice
<Astro7467> I will hv to check it out
<HoppingMadMan> Its good for what it is, not super open source I feel but it is better than anything I found
<HoppingMadMan> Because they are adding stuff for Spotify so, if you like your stuff super free as in freedom it might not be the player for you
<Astro7467> I flexible with my FOSS-ness
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah me to, I don't like the whole Richard Stallman philosophy
<jack-the_ripper> can any one help randomly when im watching some thing online a crackling sound happens and its hard to get it to stop?
<catraxx> hi guys
<catraxx> i have a weird glitch since i installed the mese grafics drivers yesterday. For some reason all icons in mate are now tinted red. The look fine in Caja and other apps, but the task bar and all elements rendered by MATE now are red.
<catraxx> I run Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS system: http://www.sysprofile.de/id190570
<catraxx> No ideas?
<sayan_> how to install atom
<geo1> Who is here?  Anyone?
<NeoNamo> me :)
<NeoNamo> geo1
<truonghuy> my pc have some errors
<truonghuy> can you help me?
<NeoNamo> truonghuy, try to be more specific, and we will try to help you
<pavlushka> truonghuy: like exactly what issue you are facing or exactly what errors.
<truonghuy> my hard disk have some problem
<truonghuy> have tool to check it?
<rohan_> 21062002
<merlin__> hello i need help from someone
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> merlin__: ^\
<merlin__> ok i can t formatted my usb flash drives , i cant delete my files with root acess and the flash drives has switch for read only
<merlin__> and gparted to constrocet a new filesystem dont works
<alkisg> that means it's broken and you need to buy a new one
<alkisg> it's not an ubuntu question though...
<NeoNamo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, you killed it merlin__
<radacheck> hello
<radacheck> hi
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, how are you radacheck
<keinderber> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-14
<ldphoto> #ubuntu-mate
<ldphoto> does anyone have experience with dye sub printers?
<HoppingMadMan> What brand?
<ldphoto_> hi
<ldphoto_> #raspberrypi
<ldphoto_> join/ help
<ldphoto_> join\ help
<ldphoto_> \join help
<dukenshire> hey
<dukenshire> people
<dukenshire> GAVIN BAUER
<Guest16435> Hello!
<ubuntu-mate> Tach
<ubuntu-mate> moin
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu1604 "boot" nach aktualisierung kaputt
<ubuntu-mate> german chat?
<Guest78253> first I want to say HELLO!!,Hope You are all good!! In a short Time I want to come with a nickname...I have a problem with my Printer HP Officejet G 55, is there anybody who whants to share it with me?
<elky> Guest78253: if you state what the problem is (rather than just saying you have one), people will answer if they know the solution
<Guest78253> Ah, thank you!! The Printer dont works, the scanner is O.K.but when I want to print a document, nothing goes on.. for me it is a driver- problem..
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-15
<Philippe_Mate> Good Morning
<nick__> Hello
<nick__> ?
<nick__> Is it Ma Tay or May t
<nick__> ?
<nick__> How do you say Mate
<nick__> ?
<randall> anyway you want to nick__
<nick__> Whats wimpies pronounciation
<nick__> lol
<nick__> Do you know
<nick__> ?
<randall> the dev's pronounciation is ma-tay
<nick__> dang
<nick__> I have been saying it wrong for awhile thanks you precious
<nick__> Thats it
<nick__> bye
<nick__> thanks
<nick__> :)
<putko> hi, anyone here to help me with an ubuntu question?
<putko> (I've never used this chat before)
<mate|59144> Hello
<Astro7467> !ask | pukto
<ubottu> pukto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<putko> How can I turn off my keyboard backlight?  I can turn it off with one of the function keys, but it keeps coming back on (e.g., when the screen dims if I don't type or click for a while)
<putko> I would like to turn it off permanently (and it would be nice to know how to reactive it also)
<putko> reactivate*
<tony_> anyone know why my Ubuntu mate constantly locks screen except for the mouse?
<Astro7467> putko - see if this helps; https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/keyboard-light-keeps-turning-on-after-login-and-or-unlock/6914/12
<Astro7467> tony_ r u using compiz? I see that with compiz and never use it.
<putko> Thank you, Astro
<tony_> right now I am not using ccsm
<Astro7467> tony_: alternative thoughts are to ensure you are on the latest kernel for your release
<Astro7467> if it happens in LibreOffice apps, Cld be auto save causing the issue
<talos1723> later.
<airportbum> anybody know where i can download a movie? I need to check out vlc
<ubuntu> hi...
<klemens> Hey i cant start steam, i click on it but nothing will happen
<klemens> can someone help
<sixwheeledbeast^> not used steam, is it showing in top have you tried a reboot?
<klemens> yes
<klemens> its showed in the task manager as sleep
<sixwheeledbeast^> Did you install from the boutique?
<klemens> yes
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have just installed it, waiting while it does a large update
<klemens> Will try to trinstall it.
<klemens> *reinstall
<bumblefuzz> So, I have a few problems: 1.) Turning my volume up and down doesn't actually change the sound level
<bumblefuzz> 2.) I can't change my monitor brightness
<bumblefuzz> actually, I think that's it
<stephenbbb> how can I upgrade from mate 14.04 to 16.xx
<linuxman> salut à tous
<linuxman> il y à quelququ'un
<alberto_> Hello everyone
<alberto_> Hello everyone
<alberto_> I'm having a problem with automatic remote folder mounting. I get two icons on my desktop of the same remote folder...
<bray90820> Hey I'm here trying to install ubuntu makte to an 8Gb SD card which the website says is the minimum required but the image is 8.05
<bray90820> *Ubuntu mate
<Artemis3> the image is 8? what image?
<bray90820> Artemis3: the ubuntu mate system image
<HoppingMadMan> I really need to get a 16GB card so I can put mate on the pi2
<Artemis3> the iso should be around 1.5
<HoppingMadMan> You guys talking about images just reminded me of that... But good knows where I am going to get 16GB at the moment
<Artemis3> or do a min install then add mate desktop afterwards
<Artemis3> mini iso install i meant
<bray90820> Artemis3: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<Artemis3> ah that
<bray90820> Yeah
<bray90820> Why is the decompressed image over 8GB if it says I can use an 8gb SD card
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that is the problem I ran into bray908220
<bray90820> HoppingMadMan: What should I do about it?
<HoppingMadMan> Get a 16 GB
<bray90820> Is that what you did?
<HoppingMadMan> Well planing to
<bray90820> Alright
<HoppingMadMan> We had a riot the other week and all big shopping center where raided
<bray90820> I'm trying one more thing to see if there isn't some free space at the end of the image
<bray90820> Which would make it a non error
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, I am not that skilled
<HoppingMadMan> I thought of removing things like firefox and other packages I wouldn't use but I ended up breaking the image
<bray90820> DD takes way to long
<Astro7467> bray90820: just checked the img file I hv and it shows up at 7.5Gb
<Astro7467> DD speed improves if you give it a block size for i/o ops. bs=4M is generally faster
<bray90820> Astro7467: Why is mine over 8 GB then?
<bray90820> Where did you get yours from
<Astro7467> the ubuntu-mate.org link. looking at the file date, it is a few months old.
<Astro7467> not at the machine to dd or download currently to verify
<bray90820> What did you do to extract the xz file
<bray90820> Or rather the omg from the xz
<bray90820> *IMG
<bray90820> Astro7467: I just extracted it again and it's 8.05GB
<bray90820> How did you extract it?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-08
<mate|46210> hi all
<mate|46210> what kind of things should I learn to become part of the development team?
<mate|46210> hey, are you there guys?
<mate|46210> I need help
<thehummerofgod> anyone?
<aslan38> how can i set multiple gpu on ubuntu i have installed the drivers but when i plug in both gpu s i have no picture. I have no picture also when i plug the HDMI cable into the motherboard also when just one gpu is plugged in.
<baimafeima> Hi I would like to create a WiFi network from my laptop (not my router) which is running a VPN to enable my mobile phone to access this vpn-enabled WiFi network...would this be called a virtual router or hotspot or are these only different terms for the same thing?
<alkisg> Eeesh mate 18.04 comes with a snap installed by default? :( :( :(
<alkisg> "pulsemixer"... what happened to good old .debs?!
<alkisg> snap will die after a few years, flexiondotorg please don't put us through it :D
<alkisg> And now I need to find out how to remove all the snap files left behind AFTER removing pulsemixer and purging snapd... No respect to debian policy there :(
<baimafeima> alkisg, why would snap die after a few years?
<diogenes_> flatpack will eat it )
<dom_> Hey
<codydragondude> need a little bit of help with both changing the brisk menus icon and changing it from saying menu to something like applications menu if possible
<mate|80803> Anyone here free to help a "newbie"
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|80803> I have an application which I used to use regular that no longer loads I have uninstalled and reinstalled with no luck
<mate|80803> The application is a backup manger for wii called - Wii BackUp Fusion
<diogenes_> name of app, what does it do, how did you install?
<mate|80803> When I click on desktop launcher hour glass spins a couple seconds - no error message app does not open
<mate|80803> I believe I installed with .deb package
<mate|80803> If use alt f2 and select .... same thing .... if I check run in terminal ..... terminal opens for a few seconds then closes with no output
<mate|80803> Anyone?
<diogenes_> mate|80803, how did you install that app?
<mate|80803> I installed with a .deb package
<diogenes_> isn't it available in the software boutique?
<mate|80803> diogenes - No I was unable to find it in software boutique
<diogenes_> ok where did you get the .deb then?
<mate|80803> I used Gdebi package installer
<mate|80803> github I believe
<diogenes_> link?
<mate|80803> actually it was sourceforge - https://sourceforge.net/projects/wiibafu/
<diogenes_> so at what point it stopped working?
<mate|80803> Thats not it I appologize
<mate|80803> it was a .deb
<mate|80803> When I click on launcher hour glass comes up and spins then stops
<diogenes_> mate|80803, did it work in the past on your current OS version? or different OS version?
<mate|80803> It worked with current version - unless an update "broke" something
<diogenes_> ok run in terminal: ls /usr/bin | grep "backup" | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<mate|80803> https://sourceforge.net/projects/wiibafu/files/Wii%20Backup%20Fusion%201.1/wiibafu_1.1-1_i386.deb/download
<diogenes_> run the above command ^^^
<mate|80803> that was the actual link for the .deb
<mate|80803> http://termbin.com/dhqd
<mate|80803> Is that what you requested?
<diogenes_> yes, what I mean is you have to find out the command that starts your app and instead on double clicking on the shortcut, you run the command in the terminal and see what is the actual error that prevens your app to start.
<mate|80803> That did not give me the correct command , did it?
<diogenes_> do you have a shortcut of your app?
<mate|80803> actually I do not I have wanted to try and run fom CLI but haven't been able to0 find the right command to enter in terminal
<mate|80803> I do have a shorcut created on desktop
<diogenes_> ok now
<diogenes_> open a text editor
<diogenes_> pluma e. g.
<mate|80803> ok
<diogenes_> now
<mate|80803> pluma is open
<diogenes_> grab your app shortcut and drag and drop it in the text editor
<alkisg> mate|80803: if you right click-> properties on the desktop icon, it shows you the command
<mate|80803> ok done
<diogenes_> do you see the Exec=
<diogenes_> Exec=<here is the command>
<mate|80803> Yes -  WiiBaFu when I run CLI i get - Bus error (core dumped)
<mate|80803> Thanks both methods worked to get the exec command
<diogenes_> run  WiiBaFu --help
<mate|80803> Bus error (core dumped)
<mate|80803> Bus error (core dumped)
<mate|80803> Bus error (core dumped)
<diogenes_> ok, there must be some bug since your app was released 7 years ago and I don't know if it's maintained yet
<mate|80803> I get that but the App worked recently
<mate|80803> I used the app several times and when I went to use it the other day this what I got ..... I would have assumed that reinstalling would make it right but no luck
<diogenes_> try to find and remove its config folder
<mate|80803> Hmmm where would I find that I apologize for my lack of experience
<diogenes_> open file manager
<diogenes_> click view > show hidden files
<diogenes_> there in a .config folder
<mate|80803> ok
<diogenes_> you have to seach a folder with your app name
<mate|80803> found a folder called .config
<diogenes_> open it
<mate|80803> and has a WiiBaFu folder
<mate|80803> delete config file?
<diogenes_> rename it
<mate|80803> wiibafu.config
<diogenes_> yes
<mate|80803> ok
<mate|80803> renamed it wiabafu1.config
<diogenes_> now run the command again
<mate|80803> ok
<mate|80803> same results
<diogenes_> did it create a new wiibafu.config folder?
<mate|80803> Did Not
<diogenes_> ok, no clue what update and what it did break on that binary, sorry, it's too old.
<mate|80803> I appreciate the help anyway and I did learn a few "new" tricks
<mate|80803> THank You
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<mate|74449> Anyone familiar with this error code and how I might fix it? - Bus Error(Core Dumped) - i get this when trying to open an application that used to work for me
<alkisg> mate|74449: WiiBaFu isn't an official ubuntu program and it isn't supported here
<alkisg> You can file a report in its bug tracker in sourceforge if you want
<Faults> I have double wifi indicators in Mate bar... on all of my laptops :(
<ghost_> hiya im new to this,how does this work guys
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-09
<markomontana> alled flstudio?
<Guest36333> Hello.  Newb question about writing files to blank optical media.
<Guest36333> I have a list of files in the window labeled "CD/DVD Creator"   How do I proceed with burning them?
<Guest36333> I don't see a "write" button anywhere described in the help text.
<dewey_> cant remember password to authenicate
<rh10> guys, is it real to put windows button (minimize, maximize, close) to top of the screen? for more handy press
<rh10> not to aim accurately шт игеещт
<rh10> in button (sorry)
<rh10> and if there a way to switch programs in alt+tab using mouse?
<mate|87831> czy ten komunikator da sieprzestawic aby byl po polskiemu...
<looksao_> bonjour, je voudrais savoir si qq un utilise cyanogen sur tablette et rencontre des difficultes ? merci
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<looksao> je tape ca ou svp ?
<alkisg> looksao, I don't speak French. Only Greek and English.
<mate|37430> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between windows of the current application?
<alkisg> mate|37430: alt+`
<mate|37430> weird. that doesn't seem to work.
<alkisg> mate|37430: do you see those windows in alt+tab list?
<mate|37430> yes
<mate|37430> alt+` is completely unresponsive tho
<mate|37430> i'm trying on a liveCD if that make any difference
<alkisg> mate|37430: which application is this?
<alkisg> Also, which ubuntu-mate live cd version?
<mate|37430> i've tried it in eclipse and firefox
<mate|37430> neither works
<alkisg> mate|37430: and which ubuntu mate version is that?
<mate|37430> ubuntu mate 17.10 live cd
<alkisg> With firefox, I assume that you moved a tab into a separate window, correct?
<alkisg> Are you running compiz, or metacity? try ps aux | grep metacity
<mate|37430> yes
<mate|37430> ubuntu-+ 16883  0.0  0.0  21452  1100 pts/0    S+   12:01   0:00 grep --color=auto metacity
<alkisg> and this? ps aux | grep compiz
<mate|37430> ubuntu-+ 16894  0.0  0.0  21452   992 pts/0    S+   12:02   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<alkisg> and this? ps aux | grep marco
<mate|37430> ubuntu-+ 16909  0.0  0.0  21452  1100 pts/0    S+   12:03   0:00 grep --color=auto marco
<alkisg> mate|37430: this doesn't make a lot of sense, not running any window manager in mate...
<alkisg> Do you mind if you upload your whole process list? ps aux | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> mate|37430: ubuntu-+  5814  3.0  0.6 584220 53596 ?        Sl   10:40   2:31 compiz --replace ccp
<alkisg> So you are running compiz there
<alkisg> Maybe you only pasted the first line of the result here and you didn't include that one
<alkisg> mate|37430: try this: marco --replace
<alkisg> This will enable marco as the window manager. Then try Alt+` again
<alkisg> If it works... that means it only works with marco
<mate|37430> yep thats it
<mate|37430> is marco the software compositor?
<alkisg> marco and compiz are window managers. Both support composition.
<alkisg> Maybe compiz has another key; maybe not; i'm not using it
<mate|37430> Ah. well thanks for your help!
<mate|37430> Much appreciated.
<bulkior> hello, has anyone had problems in ubuntu 16.04 with the sound? "dummy output" is shown and no hardware detected in lspci.
<bulkior> hello, has anyone had problems in ubuntu 16.04 with the sound? "dummy output" is shown and no hardware detected in lspci.
<diogenes_> bulkior, aplay -l
<ubuntu-mate> so does anyone know how to fix the mouse pad not working on lenovo ideapad 320
<nemo> oooh this sounds familiar
<ubuntu-mate> it gets frustrating, i keep trying with different versions of linux
<ubuntu-mate> i really like matte and i might as well learn
<nemo> ubuntu-mate: no, it's just that I bought a lenovo with exact same issue
<nemo> ubuntu-mate: (also wifi but I think there's a fix for that)
<diogenes_> omg, people, why do you buy lenovo and you just expect linux to run on it?
<diogenes_> you have to gather information about the most linux compatible brands
<nemo> diogenes_: I'd had pretty darn good luck w/ laptops lately.
<nemo> diogenes_: also. ubuntu's laptop compatibility stuff is pretty dubious
<ubuntu-mate> well i want to understand coding so its great to learn
<diogenes_> lenovo is the least ever choice to run linux
<diogenes_> it's just horrible
<ubuntu-mate> i dont need you to be messed up
<ubuntu-mate> some help website
<ubuntu-mate> any help on touchpad issues?
<nemo> ubuntu-mate: I'd collected some notes on things that could address it for my particular model
<diogenes_> ubuntu-mate, If I were you I'd return and ask for refund.
<nemo> ubuntu-mate: but I'd put it off since main thing I wanted to do was upgrade kernel
<nemo> I'm waiting for devuan ascii to be released
<nemo> diogenes_: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22367/  checkout this one
<nemo> "hibernate is not working on system"
<nemo> really should say "if you close your laptop lid or accidentally click suspend in default ubuntu desktop your system will crash and your HD will be corrupted"
<nemo> at least, in ubuntu 16.04+  - he finally installed 14.04 which worked perfectly
<diogenes_> nemo, shit happens now and then every time, nothing is perfect but none and I stress it out, NONE of the brands has ever had so many issues with linux that lenovo had and still has and will always have because they support windows only and nothing else.
<diogenes_> and I'm telling this not because I've read in in the newspaper, I've had tons of different laptops to install linux on and none of them were so much trouble some but lenovo, that's why I don't advice it for people who intend to use linux.
<nemo> diogenes_: I was referring to that specifically because the ubuntu certification is no protection
<nemo> diogenes_: so "doing research" is not really that sufficient
<nemo> anyway. in this particular case it is a synaptic touchpad that I just need to get working, and those have given me trouble under linux since the very first time I bought a laptop with a touchpad
<nemo> they all are subtly different
<nemo> aaaaand a wireless card that is doing something stupid, but that again has not much to do w/ lenovo
<nemo> I know how to fix it, and I just want to see if the fix is already incorporated upstream
<nemo> otherwise I'll just patch the kernel module
<nemo> 01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<nemo> that one...
<nemo> realtek is its own nightmare under linux too
<nemo> so none of this is much of a shock to me
<nemo> diogenes_: oh. I forgot to mention... the UEFI is also running into a bug too, but appears to be fixed upstream and isn't lenovo specific either
<nemo> is just that UEFI is also a pile of s***
<diogenes_> nemo, I understand, it comes with no warranty of whatsoever and it's good that you know how to fix, patch and so on, but what can a newbie do? if a newbie who wants to try linux will have much more luck with an HP an Asus or Dell than with lenovo
<diogenes_> and will definitely have an excellent experience with the system76
<nemo> well system76 obv
<nemo> just skeptical about the dell
<diogenes_> system76 actually even disables the intel management engine
<nemo> diogenes_: my point was mostly that my linux laptop exp has been uniformly bad UNLESS that exact model was also shipped in a linux flavour
<mate|21003> i am installing mate
<nemo> diogenes_: well thankfully disabling it is default most of the time on non-corp installs, although making it completely inactive by selectively wiping it out is relatively rare. maybe they do that?
<nemo> diogenes_: which is definitely the route I'd rather go
<nemo> diogenes_: I mostly bought this laptop 'cause it was super cheap, and yeh.  If I wanted to be totally safe, I'd probably search for linux laptop, get the exact model and shop around for that (or pay for the preinstall)
<nemo> which is probably a good move for noobs
<diogenes_> nemo, I'll give you a link where they explain how they do it.
<nemo> diogenes_: something I used to do in the past, that Best Buy was remarkably cool with, was bring a ubuntu on a thumb drive to the store 😃
<nemo> diogenes_: got some people interesting in linux that way too
<diogenes_> nemo, here they explain everything: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MujjuTWpQJk&t=2284s
<nemo> youtube ☹
<nemo> eh. will check that out later
<mate|21003> does someone has experience on vmware
<nemo> mate|21003: I use vmware-view on ubuntu...
<nemo> with a piv card even ☺
<mate|21003> want to install vmware player
<mate|21003> i am just installing u mate
<nemo> unfamiliar w/ player sorry - only ever used VirtualBox for linux personally
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player  I see this...
<nemo> mate|21003: IMO virtualbox does better at linux support
<mate|21003> virtualbox was not my favorite, since so many problems with usb, sharing and so on
<nemo> mate|21003: did you install the virtualbox extensions? the non-free stuff?
<nemo> that's normally required for usb
<nemo> otherwise no problems w/ that personally - was even able to do, oh, phone updates with it
<mate|21003> yes but installation was not succesful
<nemo> mate|21003: did you install as root?
<nemo> hmmm you weren't using ubuntu software manager were you?
<nemo> it does some stupid things
<nemo> how long ago was this anyway?
<mate|21003> i was using the software center. had the problem yesterday and today
<nemo> mate|21003: yeah. software centre is broken on packages that have software license agreements - at least last time I used it
<nemo> broke on MS core fonts. I use synaptic for that
<nemo> mate|21003: also I'd recommend using the packaging on their downloads page
<mate|21003> ok i will try
<mate|21003> thands
<mate|21003> thanks
<nemo> also
<mate|21003> thanks and good by
<nemo> …
<nemo> mate|21003: not gonna let me finish sentence? ☺
<nemo> bah
<nemo> apparently not
<nemo> if it fails for him again, the other possibility is missing dkms
<nemo> which might be an unspecified dependency
<nemo> but OH WELL
<tueftler_> hi there! i have a problem mounting a disk from a synology raid1 to a ubuntu mate
<tueftler_> i'm a linux noob, but hoping you can help me mount that on my PC
<nemo> man
<nemo> what's w/ all these web gateway folks
<greg__> no matter what i do Skype will not install on mate keep getting wrong architecture error
<senia> hi
<senia> my laptop is running super slow
<sixwheeledbeast> You probably have the wrong architecture then.
<greg__> i have a 64 bit lenovo desktop computer also running skype ,but not on mate on same computer. is there a bug in mate? thank you.
<diogenes_> greg__, why you have to download it?
<diogenes_> you can use it as a web app
<greg__> when i use it as a web app through outlook it always say it's busy.
<diogenes_> greg__, who says about outlook? all you need is chrome or chromium and it will work just great.
<mate|73313> Hi All. I can't seem to get the Win+A, Win+S or Win+Shift+S shortcuts working
<Akuli> mate|73313, what are those keys supposed to do?
<greg__> ok mate thank you for you help ,but iam still perplexed why it runs on ubuntu 16.04 but not mate.
<mate|73313> I've enable compiz, and as per the keyboard shortcuts in the welcome guide, the Win+A shows a zoom out of all workspaces
<diogenes_> greg__, you could try snap install skype
<Akuli> mate|73313, are you sure that compiz is actually running? open a terminal and run   compiz --replace
<mate|73313> Win + S shows all windows on current workspace, like expose on mac
<mate|73313> Yes, I can do the other shortcuts such as ctrl alt d to show desktop
<greg__> ok thank you.
<mate|56339> hello I recently installed ubunto on my Acer s7 392. However I am a bit of a noob with linux. Before my ssd had 2 disks with raid0 configuration.
<mate|56339> As of now I have both disks separate where one disk has linux installed and the other is empty. Will I face problems in the future???
<mate|56339> hello I recently installed ubunto on my Acer s7 392. However I am a bit of a noob with linux. Before my ssd had 2 disks with raid0 configuration.
<mate|56339> As of now I have both disks separate where one disk has linux installed and the other is empty. Will I face problems in the future???
<mate|56339> Anyone?
<Akuli> what kind of problems do you expect?
<sambo> probably not
<mate|56339> I am expecting a boot problem. Ubuntu is booting up wierd where I have a purple screen then a white flash and eventually ubuntu boots up normally.
<Akuli> it won't magically stop working by itself
<mate|56339> I feel as if Somehow ubuntu wasn't installed correctly because previously I tried installing kali distro before and did all sorts of shenanigans
<Akuli> do you want us to check how your hard drive stuff looks? run on terminal:  lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> it gives you a link, copy/paste it here
<mate|56339> yes please
<sambo> what is a crimson tide
<sambo> google search crimson tide4
<Akuli> looks ok to me
<mate|56339> http://termbin.com/xt70
<Akuli> if you run out of space you can always move stuff, that shouldn't be a problem
<Akuli> i wouldn't be too worried about starting up weird as long as it's consistent
<mate|56339> I also want to move my /home directory to the other 128 GB disk. Is that posibble??
<Akuli> yes, i don't remember how but you can do that without reinstalling
<Akuli> i believe you're supposed to edit /etc/fstab and reboot
<Akuli> but ask for someone else to give better advice :) i need to go now
<mate|56339> It's 1 SSD but shows 2 separate disks
<mate|56339> alright thank you
<mate|56339> take care
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-10
<usrshv> hi! where can i read history of kernel updates in ubuntu mate? After update my laptop wont boot with new.
<adam_> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<carl_> me gusta el maincra
<DarkPsydeLord> shame on you
<chaotix> hello.  i have just done a fresh install of ubuntu mate 17.10, and I have no right click context menu in anmy application at all.  The corresponding keyboard button between right-alt and right-control works for the context menu, but not the right mouse button.  it is a laptop, touchpad...
<chaotix> i think it actually might be a driver thing, because it treats the right and left mouse/touchpad buttons as the same and i also have no wifi, forced to use ethernet
<diogenes_> chaotix, what pc?
<chaotix> toshiba sattelite c55
<chaotix> dorry l55
<chaotix> sorry**
<diogenes_> how old is it?
<chaotix> it was a gift, and from what i am reading toshiba is not linux friendly
<chaotix> i think fairly new
<chaotix> let me try to find out.  i htink 2 years max
<chaotix> its an intel core i5
<chaotix> found it....   https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Satellite-L55-A5284-15-6-Inch-Processor/dp/B00DMMPQ3O
<chaotix> i tried to live boot quite a few linux distros and had no wifi support, so i decided to just install ubuntu mate and see if i could find a way to make everything work
<diogenes_> chaotix, ok have you checked the driver manager?
<chaotix> it says 2 proprietary drivers arte in use
<diogenes_> which ones?
<chaotix> sorry...   one being the broadcom wifi one...  the other one says...
<chaotix> unknown:unknown,  and "Using processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<diogenes_> ok try to uncheck the broadcom and let it use the open source driver if available
<diogenes_> so as a result you need to get only 1 proprietary driver in use, the microcode
<chaotix> ok
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards and come back here
<chaotix> ok thank you
<sixwheeledbeast> YOu need to find out which broadcom card you have. i would look at the mouse issue first.
<chaotix> much appreciated, I love the ubuntu community!
<sixwheeledbeast> lspci will help
<diogenes_> ok when you back, sixwheeledbeast will try to assist you further.
<sixwheeledbeast> lspci | grep -i wireless
<chaotix> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26362011/
<chaotix> ok hold on
<chaotix> "lspci | grep -i wireless" gives no outpu
<chaotix> im going to reboot and come back
<sixwheeledbeast> Broadcom Limited BCM43142 < this is what you need
<diogenes_> sixwheeledbeast, why the proprietary driver didn't see the card?
<sixwheeledbeast> b43 isn't compatible with that card IIRC
<chris__> ok back
<chaotix> ok back
<sixwheeledbeast> This will help for you wireless issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sixwheeledbeast> b43 is not compatible will that card
<chaotix> thank you
<sixwheeledbeast> I would try removing b43 (which I imagine has been installed automatically) and use bcmwl.
<sixwheeledbeast> it could even be they are both installed and are conflicting so removing b43 and restarting may do the trick
<sixwheeledbeast> Had that before.
<chaotix> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26362102/
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> and what are the steps, or a link to them, for removing b43?
<chaotix> i did "apt-cache search b43" and see a b43 installer
<chaotix> ill just google it lol
<chaotix> that link tyou gave nme has it all, sorry
<chaotix> should have openned my eyes
<sixwheeledbeast> Yeah most of the issues are listed on there. If try bcmwl if not you could try ndiswrapper option as a last resort.
<chaotix> hey
<chaotix> im having trouble getting any of them to work other than b43
<chaotix> can i share the outputs with you and get some feedback?
<chaotix> sixwheeledbeast, you suggested removing b43 and using bcmwl, but thats the proprietary one...  is that the one you mean?
<sixwheeledbeast> Yer, that card is not compatible with b43 open drivers I believe
<sixwheeledbeast> so the options are bcmwl closed or ndiswrapper
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> i kind of just lost touchpad support also
<chaotix> ughhh
<sixwheeledbeast> the wireless will work with some messing but I am not sure about the touchpad.
<chaotix> i tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<chaotix> and after that, ran sudo rmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<chaotix> and now the touchpad wont move
<sixwheeledbeast> You got the wifi working then?
<chaotix> I got the right-click fixrd
<chaotix> Now for the WIFI
<chaotix> Man, this reminds me of back in the day linus
<chaotix> linux**
<chaotix> i'm used to everygthing working out of the box, for several years now, on every computer I have installed any linux distro on
<chaotix> this is still much better than installing windows
<chaotix> lol
<diogenes_> chaotix, but has this particular pc worked fine before with other linux versions?
<chaotix> no
<chaotix> This was a gift from my boss
<chaotix> I just got it
<diogenes_> I see
<chaotix> I have never installed linux on it
<diogenes_> ok
<chaotix> From what I am reading toshiba doesn't play well with linux
<diogenes_> so it was kinda double surprise :D
<chaotix> yeah :)
<chaotix> i dont mind, we'll figure it out
<chaotix> hopefully the issues will be fixed in future linux kernel versions...  i dont know if thats possible but i assume that's why things work out of the box on most laptops now
<diogenes_> chaotix, maybe getting yourself a wifi dongle for 10 dollars on some ebay might be a good thing.
<chaotix> true
<diogenes_> and it will be only a temporary alternative because I bet there will be a fix for your wifi card also.
<chaotix> hey, what is the easiest way to get hotcorners in  ubuntu mate?  compiz settings?
<diogenes_> yeah, compiz is the best thing in the world :D
<diogenes_> it can do literally everything
<chaotix> cool
 * alkisg would love some coffee now... runs apt install compiz... :)
 * diogenes_ adores compiz, without it there is no Sun!
<chaotix> speaking of which, i think unity is going to get really cool once the community takes it over
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't use compiz, keep things light.
<chaotix> i love it, but innovation stagnated
<chaotix> that works
<sixwheeledbeast> not keen on Unity/Munity either, part of the reason I switched to MATE in the first place.
<diogenes_> sixwheeledbeast, with the help of compiz and xdotool, I set up the pc for my 74 yo granny so with only one or two button she does all the work that otherwise would take a dozen of clicks :)
<diogenes_> she is happy and I am happy.
<Guest37782> how is she finding the pc? guessing she can use it easliy? planning on setting up the same for my grandad
<Guest37782> mostly because windows is too expensive lol
<Guest37782> i think as long as I set it up for him it will be okay, just need to make sure I tinker with it
<sixwheeledbeast> You could do similar without compiz. but there are so many ways to do lots of things that's the point.
<sixwheeledbeast> I prefer to keep thinks light, compositing is off.
<chaotix> hey how to change expo desktop switcher so that the desktops are 2x2 instead of 4x1?  In compix
<diogenes_> sixwheeledbeast, nah, the trick is the window rules dimensions and strict placement so only conpiz has all in one
<diogenes_> otherwise I'd have to use a ton of different apps
<chaotix> diogenes_, how to change virtual desktops to 2x2 instead of 1x4?
<sixwheeledbeast> Everyone has there own work flow and ways of doing things. Another person may have had another way to keep it simple.
<chaotix> got it.....   ccsm->genera;->general options->desktop size
<ylanes> Good evening. How do you uninstall software like LibreOffice?
<diogenes_> ylanes, apt remove libreoffice
<ylanes> Thank you so much.
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-11
<keith_> hello world
<dominic_> WLOAD FILES
<dominic_> how do i download files
<dominic_> im not liking this system at all
<dominic_> i cant even download java for my daughters homework
<mate|13837> hello
<usrshv> hi! That question not about ubuntu, but maybe someone know. Where can i read about mobile phones? i use mobile phone as modem, and it not allow transmission to open port for seeding..
<alkisg> usrshv: this channel is about ubuntu support, it's against its policy to be used for other purposes
<alkisg> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<usrshv> alksig: thank you. But i use modem with ubuntu-computer, so i did not think that is offtopic? Because standard programm for bittorrent wont work as expected. And i have no other "window" for Internet. That still offtopic?
<usrshv> Y/N ?
<alkisg> usrshv: in general, ask yourself: is what I'm asking in the ubuntu source code?
<alkisg> If the answer is no, then it's offtopic
<alkisg> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> E.g. if I'm using ubuntu to create spaceships, that doesn't mean that I can ask spaceship-related questions here
<alkisg> There are other channels that don't have such restrictions, search the freenode channel database
<usrshv> alkisg: OK, i obey to search elsewhere! Thanks again.
<alkisg> usrshv: no worries; as a hint, transmissions requires upnp, and your phone probably doesn't support it
<alkisg> Try in #android
<sixwheeledbeast> also mobile networks generally have a lot heavier restrictions on port usage speak with your ISP. I would find a channel related to your phone, whatever that maybe.
<mohit> iam not able to get a menu bar on left side of the corner
<mate|43098> i just installed mate
<mate|43098> i have a problem, after i added a new user, in the intro i cannot choose the new user.
<mate|43098> And therefor i cannot use the new user.
<mate|43098> the new user is my wife. ;-
<diogenes_> maybe that is a sign? :)
<mate|43098> lol
<mate|43098> i dont believe in signs
<diogenes_> so what is the new user account name?
<mate|43098> well, it is my wifes name.
<diogenes_> doest it appear in the list of users?
<mate|43098> no, it is strange it does not, even there is no list..
<diogenes_> I mean when you click on switch user
<mate|43098> i have a look, i did not see a switch user button...
<diogenes_> or log out
<mate|43098> there is even only a shutdown available. how can i switch user with the bash
<diogenes_> afaik it's systemctl logoff
<mate|43098> i will try thanks...
<ubuntu> hi
<mate|43098> hi diogenes, finally i succeded. Thanks
<diogenes_> how did you succeed?
<mate|43098> i was blind. Need i tell u more ?
<mate|43098> As you told me there is a button to change the user...
<diogenes_> lol is wife happy now?
<mate|43098> from my perspective yes. :-)
<diogenes_> ok :)
<Tacoder> wife must be happy
<asdada> Does anybody know why brisk-menu is compiled with GTK client-sided decorations?
<asdada> I mean, don
<asdada> 't you guys want it to be consistent with other mate apps?
<mate|43567> hola amigos alguien habla español??
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-12
<klofidor> Всем привет
<superkuh> Hi. I recently became interested in the evince cbt (comic book tar) format vulnerability CVE-2017-1000083. Is the ubuntu mate repos evince patched? Lines 111 and 1004 in https://github.com/mate-desktop/atril/blob/master/backend/comics/comics-document.c#L111
<ubottu> backend/comics/comics-document.c (aka the comic book backend) in GNOME Evince before 3.24.1 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary commands via a .cbt file that is a TAR archive containing a filename beginning with a "--" command-line option substring, as demonstrated by a --checkpoint-action=exec=bash at the beginning of the filename. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-1000083)
<superkuh> As far as I can tell it isn't. But maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe that's the wrong repo.
<mate|90081> i have installed ubuntu mate. i added a user- its my wife.
<mate|90081> then in the welcome screen is no posibility to change the user
<mate|90081> therefor only i can log in.
<mate|90081> My wife should be unhappy when i tell her.
<mate|90081> what can i do.
<mate|90081> Is there  a possibility to change to another welcome screen, which offers change of user?
<mate|83089> hi!
<mate|83089> how can i install hamaci on ubuntu 17.10?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-13
<_Anna_> Hi. My mic works with windows but not with ubuntu mate. Any idea why?
<mate|75880> any waterfox users?
<alek_> Hi
<alek_> Hello
<chrstphrchvz> Howdy, in Ubuntu MATE 17.10, who/what package is responsible for the /usr/local/bin/firefox script (`dpkg -S` doesn't know)? I would like to ask them if they meant to put "$@" instead of $@ so that arguments get passed properly :^)
<chrstphrchvz> Nvm, the reporter of lp#1719134 already noticed this
<Guest78591> nessuna italiana?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mate|93506> italiane?
<donaldtrump> yo
<donaldtrump> @hggdh
<donaldtrump> yu
<diogenes_> donaldtrump, how's Ivanka?
<JanPawelPolska> haha
<JanPawelPolska> i changed my name to jan pawel
<diogenes_> :(
<JanPawelPolska> Jan Pawel is polish for John Paul the Pope
<diogenes_> rozczarowany jestem
<JanPawelPolska> czecz
<diogenes_> cz
<JanPawelPolska> yo why do you use ubuntu
<diogenes_> because I use a different distro
<JanPawelPolska> ?
<diogenes_> ?
<JanPawelPolska> this is actually a vm
<JanPawelPolska> boo
<diogenes_> cool
<JanPawelPolska> diogenes what distro do you use?
<ReichtangleAnsch> yo
<ReichtangleAnsch> this is Jan Pawel's host pc
<ReichtangleAnsch> anyone here?
<diogenes_> Jan Pawel's host pc can type?
<ReichtangleAnsch> yeah
<ReichtangleAnsch> i installed hexchat on my windows host
<diogenes_> yuck
<ReichtangleAnsch> y
<donaldtrump> yo
<dg_> the welcome menu is crashing when software is selected, is there any cure for that
<IDF> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<benfitzptrick> hello all, i just installed 16.04.3 ubuntu mate on my HP probook 4530s laptop and it looks wonderful and such BUT im brand new to linux, and i know nothing about it, this is my 1st ever Linux distro..i dont plan to go to gentoo/arch or etc. down the road, either way i came in to ask, what do you all suggest for a new linux user who's never used it? i did go on google..didnt really give me a good answer..
<benfitzptrick> so i was recommended to come in here to get help setting up this system, by my local linux group and etc. per they dunno how to help me..
<benfitzptrick> nor are any of my friends computer nerds, nor am i
<benfitzptrick> i mean, just using google is a struggle for me, and youtube, no joke..
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-14
<geozach> Hello, im having issues installing stem. any help would be greatly accepted. ( im new to Linux)
<geozach> *steam
<sixwheeledbeast> what issues?
<pedro_> solution to meltdown menace ?
<pedro_> someone ?
<pedro_> hello ?
<jack_> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu Mate. Nice to meet you all.
<ReichtangleAnsch> lol
<ReichtangleAnsch> lol
<ReichtangleAnsch> lol
<ReichtangleAnsch> lol
<ReichtangleAnsch> lol
<def4l7> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<TaZeR> greetings my friends
<TaZeR> welcome to ubuntu-mate the greatest distro on the planet!
<diogenes_> TaZeR, same thing you said about manjaro.
<def4l7> i wanna ask u few questions about distro
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<def4l7> is there some soft for sdr
<def4l7> :D
<TaZeR> well here ubuntu-mate is the best =)
<def4l7> so i found nothing in ubuntu soft center
<def4l7> i need software for rtl sdr :D
<diogenes_> def4l7, look in synaptic
<def4l7> diogenes_, +1 for karma
<def4l7> :D
<diogenes_> hehe and for stealth
<def4l7> i use rpi 2 b, and it runs slow
<def4l7> how i can boost it
<diogenes_> what exactly runs slow?
<def4l7> cant even run youtube, lagging in synaptic
<def4l7> there is dream about overclocking........
<def4l7> :D
<diogenes_> run: ls $HOME/.config/autostart/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<def4l7> http://termbin.com/qaj9
<diogenes_> def4l7, now: ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<def4l7> http://termbin.com/v3tga
<def4l7> and how i can view t^0
<def4l7> t of cpu
<diogenes_> run: top
<def4l7> a know about top, this util not 4 me
<diogenes_> then run: sudo apt install gnome-system-monitor
<def4l7> thx
<diogenes_> yw
<coronon> Hello
<superuser> +1
<zkjetix> Hello
<mate|18633> Hello world!
<Chinchin> After main installation VLC does not run Mp4-Videos. How / what do I need to do foe debugging
<diogenes_> you need ffmpeg afaik
<diogenes_> ubuntu restricted extras
<Chinchin> I'm still here, just trying to give feedback ...
<NI-Richard> hello everyone :) i want to intall ubuntu MATE on a amilo d7820, are the laptopdrivers compatible with ubuntu-MATE?
<diogenes_> NI-Richard, try it live and see
<Chinchin> No, not working, but I need to go to bed now (Germany). So thanks and I need to contact later. bye
